# Non Twisp liquid



## Monique

Hi

I'm really new to twisp clearo and would like to know if i can use non twisp liquid in this device or will they harm it. 
I used to have another brand ecig but it broke and i still have tons of liquid left from then and don't want to waste it.

Thanx


----------



## Silver

Hi @Monique and welcome

I think you can use non-Twisp liquid in the Twisp Clearo

I have found though that other liquids dont taste as good as the Twisp liquids in the Twisp device. Their liquids just seem to work best in their device. That said, I find the reverse is also true, Twisp liquids dont taste as good in other devices. 

No need to worry too much - you may just use up a coil faster than normal, but that can be replaced

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers

Yes, liquids should be interchangeable.
I would onyl stay aways from very thick liquids on the normal twisp like clearos.
Not that it would damage the clearo, more than it just wick nicely.


----------



## Heckers

One more thing to note, i dont have experience in this but i have heard of some citrus flavours cracking the plastic tanks.
So some orange or lime juices might be better to stay away from. Maybe someone else can shed some light on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monique

Thanx for the quick replies, i have only cola, plain tobacco & mint flavors all non twisp. So from what you've said ill try them.
Maybe mix 50/50 with twisp


----------



## Silver

Heckers said:


> One more thing to note, i dont have experience in this but i have heard of some citrus flavours cracking the plastic tanks.
> So some orange or lime juices might be better to stay away from. Maybe someone else can shed some light on this.



I thought of that @Heckers, but apparently the Janty Clearo (which is what Twisp uses) has a durable polypropylene tank that is not susceptible to cracking like other cheaper plastic tanks

Whether the Twisp locally has the same material for its tank is something I dont know. But I doubt the one here would be any different.

I never had a tank cracking on my Twisps. But I mainly stuck to their Twisp liquids on it, so can't be sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

When I still had my Twisp I used only Liqua juices and never had a problem. You should be fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper

Hi. You can use them, no problem. Rinse the wick in hot water and dryburn the coil every 4 to 5 days, and you won't believe the life you get out of one coil (easily 5 to 6 weeks). 

Regards.


----------



## Wesley

Twisper said:


> Hi. You can use them, no problem. Rinse the wick in hot water and dryburn the coil every 4 to 5 days, and you won't believe the life you get out of one coil (easily 5 to 6 weeks).
> 
> Regards.



Do you dry burn the coil with the wick still inside the coil?


----------



## Twisper

Wesley said:


> Do you dry burn the coil with the wick still inside the coil?



Yes. Rinse with hot water, dry with hair dryer, dryburn. The wick can take it, just try not to touch the wick to much. And if you dry it before dryburning it safes a lot of battery, more than twice as fast.


----------



## Monique

Hi everyone 

I've now tried 
Tobacco #1
Toasted 
Vanilla 
Polar mint 
Chocolate 
All from twisp 

But the taste isn't satisfying enough. I've had a few normal smokes in between and today i realised what makes me go back to them every time...... The taste. No not that i enjoy normal Sigarette taste anymore BUT the taste is there constantly. 
It's as if the eliquid taste disappears after a few times of inhaling and then it tastes like nothing to me. 

Which juices could you recommend that keeps the flavor /taste there constantly? 

I like the vanilla & chocolate. Haven't tried any coffee flavours and hate fruit flavors if this helps with your recommendations at all. 

Thanx in advance. 
M


----------



## Cat

The problem is not the juice, it's the clearomizer.
The single biggest difference - the major difference - was when i got EVOD1 clearos. (And today, 5 months later, i got 2 more, in addition to the 2 i've been using and the 2 i gave to mother. So she put away the Twisp clearos and i put away the iClear16 clearos.) It was a breakthrough. More vapour and more flavour - much more.
ASAP, find out who has stock and get 2 EVOD1's and 2 5-packs of coils for them. (Make sure that they're genuine Kanger EVODs.)
My mother is still using the Twisp battery and the itaste vv battery. i'll be giving her the itaste MVP sometime this week. Also an improvement because it has a bigger battery, just heats the coil quicker.

The only Twisp flavours i tried were the two tobacco flavours, Cafe Latte, Polar Mint. If it wasn't so expensive - for what it is - i'd go buy two bottles Cafe Latte now.
i found, along the way, that the Liqua Turkish Tobaccco was better. Also 18mg like all the Twisp juices. i've stuck to 18mg. Anything less, doesn't work.

EVOD 1 BCC (Bottom Coil Clearomizer) 







You need needle tops for the juice bottles, or some syringes from Clicks.


----------



## free3dom

Monique said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've now tried
> Tobacco #1
> Toasted
> Vanilla
> Polar mint
> Chocolate
> All from twisp
> 
> But the taste isn't satisfying enough. I've had a few normal smokes in between and today i realised what makes me go back to them every time...... The taste. No not that i enjoy normal Sigarette taste anymore BUT the taste is there constantly.
> It's as if the eliquid taste disappears after a few times of inhaling and then it tastes like nothing to me.
> 
> Which juices could you recommend that keeps the flavor /taste there constantly?
> 
> I like the vanilla & chocolate. Haven't tried any coffee flavours and hate fruit flavors if this helps with your recommendations at all.
> 
> Thanx in advance.
> M



I'm not sure, but what you refer to as "taste" may well be what is called "throat hit" in vapespeak (yes, it's a real language ).

Throat hit is the feeling (a kind of tightening) you get in your throat when you draw the vapor/smoke in. To me this is what I missed most when I started vaping, and what tempted me back to smokes. I find that without it even the strongest flavour that tastes great just leaves me wanting. Try to determine if it is indeed the actual taste of the liquids you find lacking, or rather the "thump" in the throat that is missing. This might help with recommendations for what would work better, as throat hit also varies based on various factors and can be improved 

Also, as @Cat mentions, the device(s) you use has a big effect on the taste and throat hit you get from vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

yeah i thought of throat hit too, secondarily but then deleted because Monique said flavour is there then fades out. 

i call it the Wisp, because you suuuck and suuuck to get a wisp of vapour. :-s And no throat hit.
Many people find menthol gives a sort of throat hit that takes care of it for them.
The EVOD,.....is the next progression.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat

Using the needle top is a big improvement too - so much easier than dribbling it down the side of the Twisp/whatever tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> Using the needle top is a big improvement too - so much easier than dribbling it down the side of the Twisp/whatever tanks.



Totally agree...I spilled a lot of liquid starting out ...and every drop is precious


----------



## Silver

Monique said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've now tried
> Tobacco #1
> Toasted
> Vanilla
> Polar mint
> Chocolate
> All from twisp
> 
> But the taste isn't satisfying enough. I've had a few normal smokes in between and today i realised what makes me go back to them every time...... The taste. No not that i enjoy normal Sigarette taste anymore BUT the taste is there constantly.
> It's as if the eliquid taste disappears after a few times of inhaling and then it tastes like nothing to me.
> 
> Which juices could you recommend that keeps the flavor /taste there constantly?
> 
> I like the vanilla & chocolate. Haven't tried any coffee flavours and hate fruit flavors if this helps with your recommendations at all.
> 
> Thanx in advance.
> M



Hi @Monique
I agree with the other guys above.
And emphasise what @free3dom said. It may not be the flavour, it may be the throat hit.

Twisp got me off cigs and I used them for about 2 months. Nothing wrong with them. Their top coil design actually delivers quite good flavour in my opinion. But i found the throat hit was severely lacking. I think it has to do with their juices and the lower power. I would suck and puff away continuously to try satisfy my craving. It worked. But i was always feeling i needed more

Only when i tried other gear with more power and other juices did I find happiness.

I wish i knew then what i know now. But then again, i would not appreciate it as much since the journey has been hugely rewarding and a major learning curve. 

My advice to you is try various things
- various juices - stick to 18mg. Juice flavours are so personal so you need to try some of the good vendors. Check them out on the front page of the forum. And check out the juice reviews.
- various atomisers - go for that EVOD1. Also you can try the mini Protank 3 or the mini Nautilus with the BVC coils
- and then try a variable voltage or variable wattage battery. You can then adjust the power to make it stronger. That generally leads to more flavour and more throat hit if paired with the right atomiser. You can try a Spinner2 (stick style) or an iStick (smaller but more powerful)

You need to experiment a bit to find what works for you. Dont give up. I promise you, you will find something in the above recommendations that will work for you. And dont be afraid to ask more questions or post before you buy to check what others think.

All the best

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Derick

Just one thing when using other liquids in a twisp device. If ever you have to return your twisp for a replacement or a refund, do not tell them you used other liquids - they state that the warranty is voided if you do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Monique said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've now tried
> Tobacco #1
> Toasted
> Vanilla
> Polar mint
> Chocolate
> All from twisp
> 
> But the taste isn't satisfying enough. I've had a few normal smokes in between and today i realised what makes me go back to them every time...... The taste. No not that i enjoy normal Sigarette taste anymore BUT the taste is there constantly.
> It's as if the eliquid taste disappears after a few times of inhaling and then it tastes like nothing to me.
> 
> Which juices could you recommend that keeps the flavor /taste there constantly?
> 
> I like the vanilla & chocolate. Haven't tried any coffee flavours and hate fruit flavors if this helps with your recommendations at all.
> 
> Thanx in advance.
> M


If you want to make a proper break that will ensure satisfaction, go for:

The iStick (almost 4 times the battery life of the Twisp battery).and variable power.
The Mini Aspire Nautilus clearomizer with BVC coils.
Spare BVC coils.
Imo the best chocolate vanilla mint on the market is Bowden's Mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan

my appi at work uses a twisp so its a good device for us to test and compare with.

so far these are some of our basic results. (results captured over a 4 month period)

<<<< CLEARO COMPARISON >>>>

the twisp "janty" clearo compared to some other top coil plastic atty's are much better quality. we have compared it with the cheap chinese tanks and the entry level blister pack from vapeking.

the similar vape experience could be found using the vapes clearo (janty clone) and the justfog 1453 clearo (these are identical copies of the twisp design)

using a bottom coil atty like the evod, mini protank3 was better than the twisp but the original twisp battery didn't have sufficient wattage output to push as much as an evod vv or a vision spinner 2 battery.

<<<< LIQUID COMPARISON >>>>
* our control for the liquid was to use a new coil for each brand of liquid tested and the tank was given a 5min soak and rinse in hot water. all coils were then ripped apart and compared.

Twisp Liquid - when using all of the twisp liquid on the twisp atty it worked well. there is a decent amount of vapor production, throat hit and 1 full tank can last 1/2 of the day. *fill in the morning and it would last till getting home from work.

non twisp liquid gave varied results. 

VapeKing Liquid - worked well. no damage to the tank (cracking, staining or lingering aftertaste), the coil did burn a bit hotter and when opened up the wicks and coil were black but 90% rinsed off and had a grayish colour. the liquid usage was higher and we would need to fill the tank up again around lunch time compared to the evening. 

Liqua (original) - worked decently, no damage to the tank (cracking, staining or lingering aftertaste), the coil was cooking and the vape was much hotter, when opened up the wicks and coil were dark black did not change much when rinsed off and a bit crusty.. the liquid usage was higher and we would need to fill the tank up again around lunch time compared to the evening.

Liqua (fake) - worked poorly, no physical damage to the tank but there was a numbing aftertaste in the tank and coil even after cleaning. the entire atty and fake juice had to be exorcised and thrown out. it took a few days for our tongues to recover taste. still awaiting lab results to see if we have contracted ebola....

Lekker vapors - this worked verry well. no damage to the tank (cracking, staining or lingering aftertaste), the coil didn't heat up too much and when opened up the wicks and coil were brown and then rinsed off to change to white. the liquid usage was similar to the twisp liquid.

SkyBlue E-Liquid - worked well, similar to the VapeKing liquid. no damage to the tank (cracking, staining or lingering aftertaste), the coil did burn a bit hotter and when opened up the wicks and coil were black but 90% rinsed off and had a grayish colour. the liquid usage was higher and we would need to fill the tank up again around lunch time compared to the evening.

Vape Elixir - this worked amazingly well! even better than the original twisp liquid. no damage to the tank (cracking, staining or lingering aftertaste), the coil didn't heat up too much and when opened up the wicks and coil looked hardly used. the liquid usage was similar to the twisp liquid.

Craft Vapour - worked decently, no damage to the tank (cracking, staining or lingering aftertaste), the coil was cooking and the vape was much hotter, when opened up the wicks and coil were dark black did not change much when rinsed off and a bit crusty. the liquid usage was higher and we would need to fill the tank up again around lunch time compared to the evening. did get a bit of a chemical aftertaste which we didnt get when used on the protank + spinner 2 setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Arthster

@Monique 

From what you have said above I believe you are experiencing the exact same thing that made me go back to tobacco every time. 

GET A GOOD BOTTOM FEED TANK!!!

top feeders are OK but they are not going to change your mind. invest in a descent bottom feeding tank (My recommendation is the Aspire Nautilus mini) I say this because I know in the beginning you want to get the cigarette feel and its almost like you are sucking on air this then leads to you sucking the life out of the ecig or lighting up a smelly, with the nautilus on a normal twisp battery... You will not get a dry hit (burning taste)... it will not happen, I had mine on the SVD Mod and only started noticing dry hit from about 10.0 watt and lung hitting the hell out of it (I was Testing its limits). I don't have any experience with the clearo that @Cat suggested, but I have read many good things about it, so that is also another option if you find the Nautilus mini to be to bulky. 

I have been trying to stop smoking for a long long time and always ended up back with old tobacco smoke. And the reason for it was simple. the old cartos and the newer top feeding kits. just cannot cope with the demand a smoker moving to vaping puts on it. it really is that simple.

The iclear 30 that came with my MVP is still sitting sealed up in the MVP box. I don't have any intention of even filling it with juice to try. 

Since i got the bottom feed tank my life has changed. this is now officially the longest I have been tobacco free. and at this point I don't see myself ever going back. 

Yes the smaller cheaper kits is a great way to find vaping... but its NOT the answer. 

your kits battery is excellent, but consider a new tank. 

My smoking has now gone from a habit to a vaping hobby. I love the flavors and I love the gadgets. But most of all i love the community and friends that it has introduced me to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

Bear in mind that Monique specifically said *flavour* - that it starts out ok and then reduces. However, whether it is simply flavour, or throat hit, or both combined, an EVOD (or Nautilus Mini) will fix the problem.
Then, secondly, a better / more powerful battery will improve the vapour - like MVP or istick.

* My experience same as Arthster.


> The iclear 30 that came with my MVP is still sitting sealed up in the MVP box. I don't have any intention of even filling it with juice to try.



Same here. It is a bigger version of iClear16, top coil with long dangly gunked-up wicks hanging down that get spiraled around when you screw it in. i have 2 or 2 and lots of new coils. :-/ i suppose i can keep them for a real emergency.
Seems that all Innokin clearos are crappy. i got iClear X.I, it seemed better than Kanger Aerotank Mega, but it leaks too much, all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> Then, secondly, a better / more powerful battery will improve the vapour - like MVP or istick.



Absolutely agree on this point. I'm counting the days until i can order my Istick... I love my MVP but there is just something about the Istick... Don't know what it is, but man I cant wait... the day I get it, I think that will be my first post on the Vapemail thread.


----------

